# Your consist



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just talk about how you set up your train consist and explain as to why (if you want to). Post a pic if you want too! It can be either freight, passenger, mixed (includes Manifest), and or excursion.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

This topic brings up a question I have wondered about. How do the real RR's decide which car goes where in a passenger train? Freight trains get put together according to where the car goes with the closest stops first at the head of the train. But a passenger train goes to the same destination every time. Is there a method to the RR's madness? Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

DC. 

fastest engine in the front.

As to passenger cars, I have no idea how real RR do it. I put them in this order, Baggage, Post office, combine coach, dinner, sleeper, Pullman if any and then observation.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> DC.
> 
> fastest engine in the front.
> 
> As to passenger cars, I have no idea how real RR do it. I put them in this order, Baggage, Post office, combine coach, dinner, sleeper, Pullman if any and then observation.


It doesnt have to be prototypical. I was asking more like in what order do YOU put them in? lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> DC.
> 
> fastest engine in the front.
> 
> As to passenger cars, I have no idea how real RR do it. I put them in this order, Baggage, Post office, combine coach, dinner, sleeper, Pullman if any and then observation.


I think you are right here Southern.

The sleeper cars gets put in the back because of the noise from the engine.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea, on pass trains its usually Baggage - post office (or post office - baggage) - combine - coache(s) - diner - sleeper - pullman (if applicable) - (sky dome car(s)) - obs car 

freight, no paticular order, just usually will be grouped together by destination


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I hadn't thought about the noise factor.That makes sense to me. I was watching some Youtube vids yesterday. The guy was recording a passenger trip out the back of the train. It was amazing how much quieter the train was when it was running on concrete ties as opposed to the old wood ties. Really a big difference.
Yup! Diner in the middle so everyone can get to it easily,sleepers at the back along with the obsevation coach if they have one and the coaches in front of the diner and the baggage behind the engine. Crew quarters are at the front too. Guess that answers my question. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the bigger noise reduction factor is continuous welded rail as opposed to the sections.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

No doubt that helps a lot John but you can really hear the difference while riding this train. I'll see if I can find it again and post a link. It's really amazing and very noticable.
Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't imagine why concrete is quieter than wood, I'd think wood would have better sound deadening qualities.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what I would think too but here is the vid I watched. Where the train is on the concrete ties it's much quieter than the wood. There are no clickity-clack noises so I assume it's all welded rail but you listen where the train goes over the wood and the concrete. Where there are turnouts the noise level rises but near the end at about minute thirty the train goes over a turnout that also has concrete ties and it's way quieter than with the wood ties.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu1p_DnQRsA


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The concrete ties don't give like wooden ties.
The clankity clank is the rail bouncing on the tie plates some, as the spikes don't hold it as tight in wood as it does in concrete.
The concrete ties don't give like the wood ties either.

Pete, did you watch the whole 45 mins?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I did. It's interesting to watch all the buildings and other trains going by with a camera pointing out the back window. You can sure tell where the rough parts of the track are too. I like the bridges and how they set the ballast up as well as the level of the track. pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> I think you are right here Southern.
> 
> The sleeper cars gets put in the back because of the noise from the engine.


Unless its a STEAM LOCOMOTIVE! Then I'd love to hear that chuffin' sound!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Why is it that train sets only offer 3 passenger cars out of the usual amount you'd see in the real thing? Sometimes just 3 or 4 out of 7 or 8 (or more).


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Most layouts do not have room for more. 

Another reason that the sleeper is at the back may be that the tickets cost more and the Pullman, observation were all first class.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jjb727 said:


> Why is it that train sets only offer 3 passenger cars out of the usual amount you'd see in the real thing? Sometimes just 3 or 4 out of 7 or 8 (or more).



But don't you notice most of the times you can by expansion packs with the rest of the cars to add on.

It is more money in their pockets.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> But don't you notice most of the times you can by expansion packs with the rest of the cars to add on.
> 
> It is more money in their pockets.


Yeah I know, i was just wondering cuz i thought it was awkward in the beginning.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jjb727 said:


> Unless its a STEAM LOCOMOTIVE! Then I'd love to hear that chuffin' sound!


Another reason they were put in the rear with a Steam engine pulling, was the smoke pouring out of the stack.
The further rear cars took in less smoke.
I read that somewhere.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

big ed said:


> Another reason with a Steam engine was the smoke pouring out of the stack.
> The further rear cars took in less smoke.
> I read that somewhere.


very true


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Keep the high paying customers happy. Less noise, smoke, and close to the food and drinks.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> Keep the high paying customers happy. Less noise, smoke, and close to the food and drinks.


they'll definitely want those "drinks"


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Columbia & Puget Sound Railroad & Navigation Company*

I run my crack passenger trains with _"Modern"_ Steam Power (if you can't take it, don't ride), and a standard layout of; Baggage/RPO, Combine, Coaches, Sleepers (if it's a night train), Dining Car(s), another coach, a dome car (if it's a streamline train), and an Observation Car (always - ). For freight, box cars and cabooses still dominate! We really haven't need to change, except for TOFC, which actualy means, trailers on flat cars! -  Need I say more...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

trainguru said:


> I run my crack passenger trains with _"Modern"_ Steam Power (if you can't take it, don't ride), and a standard layout of; Baggage/RPO, Combine, Coaches, Sleepers (if it's a night train), Dining Car(s), another coach, a dome car (if it's a streamline train), and an Observation Car (always - ). For freight, box cars and cabooses still dominate! We really haven't need to change, except for TOFC, which actualy means, trailers on flat cars! -  Need I say more...


Nice setup!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well my RR will most likely run some converted cars that are turned into sleepers and what not, hey they got to do what they have to to survive


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

im planning on creating a very unique layout somewhere in the future. I want to get Undecorated F7 units with one being completely white and another completely black.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

some pics!


----------



## caenid (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm still planning my short line layout, but I will have short trains, frequently mixed freight and passenger. One, two at the most, coaches, one baggage and depending on the season, one or more express cars. I will have freight cars in front express cars in front of coach/baggage cars so I can drop them off first, then to the freight yard incoming track. Short line operates on tight budget, so my engines are GP 7s and GP 9s (bought used from other RRs), with switchers that may also do train service.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

My favorite consists are MOW work trains... 










Little 0-6-0 steamer and tender...










Rail cars.










wooden tie car, crane car, ballast car...










tool and hardware car, and work crew car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a fun thread. Years ago I dated a girl from BN who worked in the tower. She was very popular, especiaslly during halter-top season. Today, my wife's sister and all of her friends are in the grain business. From what I gather, modern trains are all about cost-cutting (who ain't?). The bulk of the business is coal. Grain and corn products are a distant second. The days of misc freight to mixed destinations are all but gone. I don't play yardmaster very much. I like to run pretty colors and oddball loads. As it has been pointed out, my train stops at Jurassic Park...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I like to run a good mix of trains myself, along with some very exotic locales! Just wait for my layout to be complete and you will see what I mean!


----------

